# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  الحذر الحذر

## أبو مالك المديني

قال ابن رجب في لطائف المعارف :
الحذر الحذر من المعاصي فكم سلبت من نعم ، وكم جلبت من نقم ، وكم خربت من ديار ، وكم أخلت ديارا من أهلها فما بقي منهم ديار ، كم أخذت من العصاة بالثار ، كم محت لهم من آثار .
 ( يا صاحب الذنب لا تأمن عواقبه ... عواقب الذنب تخشى وهي تنتظر ) 
 ( فكل نفس ستجزى بالذي كسبت ... وليس للخلق من ديانهم وزر )

----------


## ابراهيم العليوي

جزاك الله خيرا ...
*قال ابن القيم في كتابه الداء والدواء وهو يتكلم عن** سيئات الأعمال وعقوبات الذنوب .. وكيف أن الذنوب تأتي للعبد بالشرور والضرر، وكيف أن الطاعات مع أنها قربات إلا أنها حصن حصين من سهام الأشرار ومانع من الإضرار والأضرار*
*فقال :(( أنّها تُجرّىء على العبد من لم يكن يجترىء عليه من أصناف المخلوقات. فيجترىء عليه الشياطين بالأذى ، والإغواء، والوسوسة، والتخويف، والتحزين، وإنسائه ما مصلحتُه في ذكره، ومضرّتُه في نسيانه؛ فتجترىء عليه الشياطين حتّى تؤزه إلى معصية الله أزًا.*
*ويجترىء عليه شياطين الإنس بما تقدر عليه من أذاه في غيبته وحضوره.*
*ويجترىء عليه أهله وخدمه وأولاده وجيرانه، حتّى الحيوان البهيم!*
*قال بعض السلف: إنّي لأعصي الله، فأعرف ذلك في خلق امرأتي ودابّتي .*
*وكذلك يجترىء عليه أولياء الأمر بالعقوبة التي إن عدلوا فيها أقاموا عليه حدود الله . وكذلك تجترىء عليه نفسُه، فتتأسد عليه، وتستصعب عليه ،*
*فلو أرادها لخير لم تطاوعه، ولم تنقَدْ له.*
*وتسوقه إلى ما فيه هلاكه، شاء أم أبى.*
*وذلك لأنّ الطاعة حصنُ الربّ تبارك وتعالى الذي من دخله كان من الآمنين،*
*فإذا فارق الحصن اجترأ عليه قُطّاعُ الطريق وغيرهم،*
*وعلى حسب اجترائه على معاصي الله يكون اجتراءُ هذه الآفات والنفوس عليه.*
*وليس له شيء يردّ عنه،*
*فإنّ ذكر الله، وطاعتَه، والصدقةَ، وإرشادَ الجاهل،*
*والأمرَ بالمعروف والنهيَ عن المنكر*
*وقايةٌ تردّ عن العبد، بمنزلة القوة التي تردّ المرض وتقاومه،*
*فإذا سقطت القوة غلب واردُ المرض، فكان الهلاك.*
*فلابدّ للعبد من شيء يردّ عنه، فإنّ موجب السيئات والحسنات يتدافع ،*
*ويكون الحكم للغالب كما تقدّم.*
*وكلّما قوي جانبُ الحسنات كان الردّ أقوى،*
*فإنّ الله يدافع عن الذين آمنوا،*
*والإيمان قول وعمل، فبحسب قوة الإيمان يكون الدفعُ. والله المستعان.))*
*اللهم إنا نعوذ بك من شرور أنفسنا وسيئات أعمالنا*
*ونعوذ بك أن تسلط علينا عدونا بذنوبنا*
*ونسألك اللهم** أن توفقنا** لذكرك وطاعتك يا أرحم الراحمين .*

----------


## ابراهيم العليوي

وقال ابن القيم: 
((وهل زالت عن أحد قط نعمة إلا بشؤم معصيته فإن الله إذا أنعم على عبد بنعمة حفظها عليه ولا يغيرها عنه حتى يكون هو الساعي في تغييرها عن نفسه إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يُغَيِّرُ مَا بِقَوْمٍ حَتَّى يُغَيِّرُوا مَا بِأَنْفُسِهِمْ وَإِذَا أَرَادَ اللَّهُ بِقَوْمٍ سُوءًا فَلَا مَرَدَّ لَهُ وَمَا لَهُمْ مِنْ دُونِهِ مِنْ وَالٍ {الرعد:11}.
ومن تأمل ما قص الله تعالى في كتابه من أحوال الأمم الذين أزال نعمه عنهم وجد سبب ذلك جميعه إنما هو مخالفة أمره وعصيان رسله، وكذلك من نظر في أحوال أهل عصره وما أزال الله عنهم من نعمه وجد ذلك كله من سوء عواقب الذنوب كما قيل:
إذا كنت في نعمة فارعها *** فإن المعاصي تزيل النعم
فما حفظت نعمة الله بشيء قط مثل طاعته، ولا حصلت فيها الزيادة بمثل شكره، ولا زالت عن العبد بمثل معصيته لربه، فإنها نار النعم التي تعمل فيها كما تعمل النار في الحطب اليابس... )) بدائع الفوائد

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

شكر الله لك .

----------


## ابراهيم العليوي

آمين... وبارك الله فيك ولك وعليك

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*قيل لأعرابي :*
*لماذا لاتشتمه كما شتمك !!!!*
*قال لا أدخل في حرب الغالب فيها شر من المغلوب*

----------

